# Found: Digital Camera at Oh Be Joyful Campground



## gkaider (Jun 20, 2005)

Our group from Illinois and Wisconsin found a digital camera on the bank of the Slate River at the OBJ campground. Call me to describe and claim it.
George
262-245-0354


----------

